# Any singlies seek advice elsewhere after suffering a miscarriage?



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Unable to mention a certain clinic and doctor ..... but....


Anyone seek advice after suffering a miscarriage and if so - where and what questions did you ask?
Only reason being is that after reading Dr Beers book 'is your body baby friendly' and knowing I have level 2 immunes - it states I'm more than likely to have level 5.  Which I'm tending to agree with as honestly don't think anything was wrong with apple pip - but more to do with me rejecting her   . 


Any advice would be most welcomed before I start think of next steps.


Many thanks


Mini x x x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mini - tried to PM you but your inbox is full so have messaged you on **. I have seen this doctor and would recommend Dr Gorgy instead as he does a much wider range of immune tests - I switched to Dr G from the other doctor and have been very happy with the support I have had from Dr G.

Rose xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Rose thank you .... did see that his protocol was more or less the same as what I was taking anyway ...
Will look into contacting Dr G...


So excited for you!!    


Take care mini x x 


ps just cleared out in box ...


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

mini - I'd try Dr G and also maybe try a telco with Dr Sher if you haven't already...
the doctor who shall not be named (reminds me of Harry Potter!) tends to be more conservative than either of the above and since you already know for sure you have immune issues, I think you need to go for the big guns if you know what I mean

best of luck hun
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks suity ... so wish had bought Dr Beer's book right at the start!! Has opened my eyes big time!


Take care -     and    for the boys.


Mini x x


----------

